# Photo biz



## MarcusM (Jan 31, 2008)

I am tossing around an idea to start a new photo business sometime down the road. I'm in the very beginning stages right now and I just wanted to get some thoughts if I could.

I thought it was a great idea until I talked to my Mom, and of course, being the cautious Mom type, she had to rain on my parade!:er:

Basically, I have never really heard of this done (it very well possibly could be but I just haven't heard of it)

My idea was to start a "portable portrait studio". After having 2 kids, I know what a chore it is to pack up your kids and go anywhere. My business would be to pack up my gear and bring it to clients' homes to do studio-quality portrait shots in the comfort of their own home! How convenient would that be! You wouldn't have to pack up the kids, you can just be comfortable in your own home and grab props and whatever else you need.

Well, I thought it was all good until my Mom said "What if someone decides to set a trap & to rob you once you go to their home?"

What are your thoughts on this? Does anyone know of existing businesses that already do this?


----------



## jlykins (Jan 31, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken Big Mike does mobile photography similar to that. As for the whole rob you thing.... That doesn't sound very realistic.


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 31, 2008)

That's what I was thinking...I mean, who's going to plan on robbing you from their own home? I suppose they could give you a fake address or an address of an abandoned home...

And you have to be cautious but that's with anything. I'm sure there are some precautions I could take, such as securing a deposit or something before going to the shoot to make sure they're serious about getting photos taken.


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 31, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 also does home photography with children.  I bet she can give you some great insights.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

A lot of businesses do this... what kind of advice do you want exactly?


----------



## Emerana (Jan 31, 2008)

thats like he telling you not to be a plumber cause someone might call you out and the steal your truck


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 31, 2008)

smcaskil said:


> Allsmiles7282 also does home photography with children.  I bet she can give you some great insights.



Thanks for the lead. It provided some good info. I checked out her website and it looks like she does go to clients' homes (in addition to any other place they wish such as parks, trails, etc.)



dpolston said:


> A lot of businesses do this... what kind of advice do you want exactly?



I guess just in general I'm wondering if it's feasible or wise to do. My whole idea with it is, it will be completely on the side and part time to start. I will keep my full time job and just do this on weekends. I realize it may take a while to get going, but I figure I don't have much to lose, because I'm going to end up purchasing a lot of photographic equipment anyway, business or no business. So, worse-case scenario, I don't get any clients. It's not like I'll go broke, I'll still have a job. Best-case scenario, I start picking up several clients, and I have to quit my full-time job because I'm making enough with the photo gig and it's taking too much time.

So one of my biggest questions was the security thing, because I pretty much decided that I was going to do this until my Mom got me thinking about that aspect.


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 31, 2008)

Emerana said:


> thats like he telling you not to be a plumber cause someone might call you out and the steal your truck



 lol...good point! There are a lot of businesses that have to make home visits.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

Security is the LAST thing I'd worry about. Are you going to take portraits in high crime areas or for "everyday working families"? I'd say that if you feel that you need to wear Kevlar to take a photo, you might not want to market that particular area. I would also say that the days of going to someones house and running the risk of getting attacked are over. I think your mother's worried about stories like the pizza delivery driver getting robbed because he had to deliver to the local crack house.

I am purely mobile. I do not have a home base studio but then again, I shoot mainly corporate work where I set up in an office environment. If I shoot in someones home, I never bring a backdrop or things like that, I set a couple flashes up and go for it. 

As far as the expense of it all, when you find that you generate more income in photography than you do in your current profession, that's when you re-evaluate. I am a full time home remodeling contractor and have been for years. My photography business is beginning to generate money close to my company now and if it grows in the pace it is now, I'll be a full time photographer within 2 years. Right now I'm just using the extra cash to feed my photo habit. But if you haven't even started yet... you might be asking these questions a little early.

Just shoot for now and see how it goes. Buy some body armor, hire a bodyguard and go for it!  ;o)


----------



## Bthornton (Feb 1, 2008)

My biz partner and I have a mobile studio.  Have had NO problems and everyone loves the work. You do need to make sure you have a good inc. policy since you will be moving equipment all the time. We take backgrounds, lights, props, posing stools and anything else we will need for a shoot. It takes the 2 of us about 30 min to set up or take down. Our customers like to watch how we do this for the most part. All this fits in to a SMALL SUV. 
One of the cool things is when you are taking all your gear into a home a lot of the time the neigbors of your client will come out and ask what it is you are doing and then ask for your card!
We have never felt un-safe going to homes.


----------



## jols (Feb 1, 2008)

this is a funny thread.

mums they are a laugh are'nt they. lol lol 


i say go for it and big mike will be sure to ride by soon and give you some tips 

hope it goes well


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2008)

I see that my reputation has arrived in this thread before I did...I hope that's a good thing 

Yes, this is something that I do.  My whole 'studio' is portable.  I have a backdrop stand, although I'd prefer it if there was a nice spot to shoot, so that I don't need to set that up.  I've also done plenty of shoots where I just hung a backdrop on a mantle or entertainment stand etc.

I have three lights, and I'd like to add another one or two.  

Most of my stuff fits into a large suitcase, which make it fairly easy (but heavy) to haul around.  The background stand is longer than the suit case but it has it's own bag.  I have some smaller light stands that fit into the suit case but my larger light stand has to get strapped to the background bag.

The most awkward thing is my softbox.  I bought once that folds up like an umbrella...but it's still attached to the metal speed ring at the bottom...so it doesn't pack up very small.  

It's nice to have all of this stuff on a job, because I don't have to worry about working with the avaliable light or a messing background etc....but if the opportunity is there, I will go with what looks good and what is easy.  If there is a nice outdoor location and it's nice out, then all I need is a camera and a flash.

I do think that it's an added service to go to people's homes...but I can certainly see why it would be better to have it set up in your own studio and have them come to you.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2008)

I didn't even think to answer the security questions.  I don't think it's an issue.

Firstly, your target market is probably families with small children...and probably families that are well off enough to pay for nice portraits of their kids.  I don't think those are the type of people to rob you.  I guess someone could pretend to be that type of person...but it would seem like a lot more work than it's worth, to a criminal.  

Also, if you do go to a home and they rob you, you know where they live and you can call the cops.  Here is a tip...if anyone calls you and wants to meet for portraits in a scuzzy downtown back alley...don't go.


----------



## MACollum (Feb 1, 2008)

It sounds ridiculous that someone would rob you on a job. There will probably be at least one in-person consulation before the shoot so you'd have the opportunity to feel out the potential client. Someone would have to go to a lot of trouble to plan something like that. Besides, who would think to do that in the first place?

I don't know how old you are but you should keep in mind that it's a mother's job to worry  At least she's not telling you that no one would take you seriously. This is what my brother said when I mentioned wanting to practice doing portraits. I proposed doing some time for prints shoots to get some experience and practice. When I said that if the person liked the prints they could buy extras he told me that no one would. He added that they would know I wasn't a professional because I didn't have "professional equipment". When I asked him what "professional equipment" I was missing, he said I needed a light meter. I told him there is a light meter in my camera but he said I needed a handheld light meter to be a professional. I didn't know whether I should laugh (at his obvious ignorance) or cry (at his obvious lack of faith in me).


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mom's just being Mom, watching out for her baby and being ultra conservative.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the great insight and comments. It really helps to read  what other people think, especially people already doing this sort of thing.

I think I've come to the conclusion that this is not something to be too concerned about...of course you always have to be cautious. But we only have so much control.

There are plenty of companies that do house calls with expensive equipment. How many times has the cable guy come to your house with his van out front full of expensive gear? Or the plumber like someone said, etc.

This is great news to hear from everyone, it makes me more confident to move forward with this.

If anyone else out there has any more tips from an insider's POV regarding this type of business (not necessarily related to security), feel free to leave comments!


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 2, 2008)

Your first step is to just do it. Do it for free, do it for friends, approach a few nice families that you already know and offer to do it just for the experience.

Once you've created several portraits and you know what kinds of things you might encounter (and have a plan), then you can start promoting yourself.

As far as family advise goes, don't ask someone what they think of your plan if they have never done it themselves. My mom and I were at odds for many years. She was vocal about getting a good job to collect those paychecks and had no encouragement at all for running my own business. I, on the other hand, would rather try and fail than to never try at all. I had no desire to spend my life increasing someone else's fortune. My two brothers followed her advice and when we get together, all they do is complain about thier boss. Not me! I LOVE my work!

Just to say, GO FOR IT! It's the best job in the world.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 2, 2008)

hehehe...that's the kind of attitude I like to hear! We only live once, right?

Yea, that's a good plan - I've already told a few friends that have kids that I will take some nice shots for them for free. That's my plan, to get the practice and experience and build up my portfolio until I feel comfortable charging people.


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 3, 2008)

It's pretty popular for Children's photographers to do on-location and in home stuff these days.  That's pretty much all I do.  
That being said, be prepared to do a ton of research and spend a TON of time practicing your photo skills so you can charge enough $ to make this worth your while.  
I've learned the hard way that undercharging just to gain clients isn't necessarily the best route to take.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 4, 2008)

I shoot most of my families/kids on location even though I have a studio. Kids (especially little ones) are just less distracted there. Security is a non-issue really as my clientèle is a little higher end. Back in the day that I did baby portraits for a company and shot in the ghettos frequently I never had a problem then either. I'd worry much more about gear being taken at a wedding (if I left it anywhere but on my body).


----------



## RyanLilly (Feb 4, 2008)

photogoddess said:


> I shoot most of my families/kids on location even though I have a studio. Kids (especially little ones) are just less distracted there. Security is a non-issue really as my clientèle is a little higher end. Back in the day that I did baby portraits for a company and shot in the ghettos frequently I never had a problem then either. I'd worry much more about gear being taken at a wedding (if I left it anywhere but on my body).


Thats very true, going to a persons house a robbery would be very blatant and obvious, but a guest snags something at a wedding, you could have several hundred suspects.


----------



## guitarkid (Feb 8, 2008)

sounds like we have the same mom.  one thing too....if there is concern anywhere, they may be more afraid of you than you should be of them.  you know, you are a "stranger" coming in to their home.  

this is an interesting question and i have thought about this too.  this is one reason i don't do mobile multi track audio for bands anymore.  toting way too much gear around by myself, it would be easy for anyone to snag one of the many $100-$500 microphones i use during a session.  too much stuff to oversee.  not that anyone would do it but you know what i mean.  with wedding photography i make sure my stuff is hidden well, since you never know who is watching.  i will also move it from time to time and keep it on me at all times when i can.  this is another good reason i always have a 2nd photographer on all assignments.  you can watch each others stuff.  you will be fine.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 9, 2008)

Is anybody else in your area doing this already? If so, do you think there is enough work for you as well? What can you offer that they don't? Are you better at it?

I'm retired now, but I ran my own business, successfully, and the trick was to very narrowly focus on what I was good at, not charge too little, respect my clients and my employees and watch the cash flow.

Pat


----------



## JodieO (Feb 10, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> What are your thoughts on this? Does anyone know of existing businesses that already do this?


 
There are TONS of people that do this... just search "on location" photographers and you will see boatloads of them. I used to do it for a while, and got sick of dealing with peoples' cramped houses and tough situations as well as driving... so that is why I opened up a studio which has tripled my business (but also, my studio has indoor AND outdoor scenic areas to shoot - it is nestled in the heart of "equestrian country" that is great for little kids to run around and I don't have to worry about ugly scenery, I know what is there and what works and what attracts them to a specific spot to hold still for a minute lolol!)

... but location photography it is definitely a profitable thing as well, just too irritating for me.

For safety reasons, I used to google people before hand... I also would talk to them on the phone the night before the shoot... never had any bad situations....


----------

